# GSD Southeast Breeders



## Sieger (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there, 

I'd really love some help with finding a reputable breeder! I've grown up with GSDs and have really missed their presence in my life. 

I'm located in Florida and would like to preferably find a breeder in the Florida/Georgia/Alabama area. I'd love a GSD one without sloped topline as a companion pet- so most likely one of working lines. 

Thanks a lot of any help!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sequoyah in Chattanooga, TN.

Atlanta K9 in Brooks, GA has a litter on the ground now as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you could pm Betty here on the board, she is in Florida, (Little River Canine) I'm sure if she didn't have something available, she could direct you.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There are a LOT of breeders in the southeast. Some good, some not so much.
My most recent addition came from Sherry.
Many of the really good smaller breeders can only be found by visiting clubs, trials and asking around.


----------



## Sieger (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Those look like great pups there, I felt like I had found everything while Google searching for hours.  It's been disappointing, seeing a lot of sketchy sites and less working lines. 

Does anyone know of *von Ostschutz*? They look like they have great dogs and are in my area, but I'm a bit concerned that they display more information about DDR dogs than about their dogs. I can't find the dogs parents, their mission etc. Was wondering what you guys thought of them. 

Anyway, I'll make an effort to visit some shows, ask around, and do more research. I have a few months until I can commit to a puppy. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Strictly based on their home page..... absolutely not.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sieger, i would find some local gsd clubs and see what they have to say.


----------



## Sieger (Oct 25, 2012)

Just noticed the quote on their page. Oh gawd. lol

Don't seem to have any clubs near me. Ah, guess I'll have to take a trip one day. ^^


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sieger said:


> Just noticed the quote on their page. Oh gawd. lol
> 
> Don't seem to have any clubs near me. Ah, guess I'll have to take a trip one day. ^^


here are some starting places for clubs and trials......

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog
The GSDCA-WDA Home Page
www.dvgamerica.com

and American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have to second Sequoyah!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

i know of a good one in Mississippi


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Little River K9 is in Florida.....she breeds primarily Czech/WGR dogs and has a litter coming too....she is a member of the board....

website is littlerivercanine.com

Lee


----------

